# Mini ?



## bsinned (Dec 22, 2005)

This may sound like a silly question,but I have zero knowledge about the Mini's
although I've owned a few Bimmers.
Is a Mini a BMW ? I have a friend who clains his Mini S is a type of BMW.
Could someone pls. enlighten me.
tx. in advance.
B


----------



## Call (Oct 16, 2006)

I've owned Coopers since April 05 and have actually bought and sold 5 since then. I play with some and some I just buy at a great deal and then sell them. I present own and 05 MINI Cooper S Cabrio Pure Silver and is modded to the hilt, engine, suspension, exterior and audio/video make-over. They are great cars to mod to your own person touch and fun to drive. I like playing with the vettes and vipers on a grand touring track...they can not stay on the track...they get me in the straights but I eat the alive in the curves.

Member of the AtlantaMINIS club which numbers about 600 now. A good number of the membership autox's and does a little tracking. We are always doing something together very month and even have a week-long event the first weekend in May at the Tail of the Dragon on the TN/NC boarder where there is 318 nice curves in 11 miles. This usually is a national event that draws about 500 or so people and 300 cars.

Yep, it's owned by BWM and made in Oxford, England.









Call


----------

